# keep the forums blue



## rocojerry (Apr 22, 2012)

snows in the forecast! 6-12"!







is this the last time I see east purple?


----------



## Nick (Apr 22, 2012)

green very soon!!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 22, 2012)

Go green!


----------



## Nick (Apr 24, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> Go green!



us K done? 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Nick (Apr 24, 2012)

Nick said:


> us K done?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2



Fin spellcheck

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 24, 2012)

Nick said:


> us K done?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2



I have no idea, but wasn't Sunday earth day?


----------



## SkiDork (Apr 24, 2012)

K is done but Seven Springs is opening back up.


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 24, 2012)

blue to know more snow at all north east ski areas I think.


----------



## Nick (Apr 24, 2012)

SkiDork said:


> K is done but Seven Springs is opening back up.



Seven springs, king of spring!! 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SkiDork (Apr 24, 2012)

now Jay


----------



## St. Bear (Apr 24, 2012)

Scotty said:


> blue to know more snow at all north east ski areas I think.



I believe under previous management, the forums were blue from the first day of frost in Greg's yard to the last day of lift-serviced skiing in the East.


----------



## Nick (Apr 24, 2012)

Reasonable


----------



## Vortex (Apr 24, 2012)

Screw Green, hard to Read.  Blue for ever.  I just change my preference back to Blue.:idea:


----------



## rocojerry (Apr 24, 2012)

water is blue, i'll take that over a putting green anyday.....

i'd probably even prefer a crappy mud-brown over green!


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 30, 2012)

Green


----------



## Nick (Apr 30, 2012)

As a reminder you can always adjust your default style in your Admin CP if you want to stay blue


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 30, 2012)

Nick said:


> As a reminder you can always adjust your default style in your Admin CP if you want to stay blue



Thanks!


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 30, 2012)

green is good


----------



## Nick (Apr 30, 2012)

It looks good on you gmcunni. Matches your eyes.


----------



## snowmonster (Apr 30, 2012)

I have no problem with the forums going to green. However, do we really have to mess around with the forum order? Why move the move the ski forum down?


----------



## Nick (Apr 30, 2012)

i knew that was coming 

fwiw: you are going to see a few more changes than that in the coming weeks and into the summer .....


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 30, 2012)

Probably already said, but go to the main forum page and go to the bottom left and you should be able to switch it back to blue.


----------



## snowmonster (Apr 30, 2012)

Nick said:


> i knew that was coming
> 
> fwiw: you are going to see a few more changes than that in the coming weeks and into the summer .....



Consistency. I look forward to the changes in the summer.


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 30, 2012)

Nick said:


> i knew that was coming
> 
> fwiw: you are going to see a few more changes than that in the coming weeks and into the summer .....



Daily contests?


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 30, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> Daily contests?


----------



## Puck it (Apr 30, 2012)

Still blue on the iPad.


----------



## steamboat1 (Apr 30, 2012)

thetrailboss said:


> Probably already said, but go to the main forum page and go to the bottom left and you should be able to switch it back to blue.


Thanks.


----------



## rocojerry (Apr 30, 2012)

steamboat1 said:


> Thanks.



nice trick... i don't have to sign-in now to see my profiles blue.  sometimes i like to lurk anon- and now can do so without green puke.


----------

